# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  διαφορικοί ενισχυτές ασκ help

## kerkureos2

13413625_493242194205690_6754201782279733165_n.jpgμπορεί κάποιος να απαντήσει

----------


## lepouras

τη να σου απαντήσει? 
πρώτα λέμε τη καταλάβαμε και μετά που κολλήσαμε. 
αν δεν κατάλαβες τίποτα ποιο το νόημα να σου πει κάποιος την λύση?
και αν σου πει κάποιος την λύση που θα σε βοηθήσει να μάθεις?

----------

argizel (09-06-16)

----------


## kerkureos2

καλησπερα αν λύση κάποιος την άσκηση θα βοηθήσει να καταλάβω  τον τρόπο και ποιους  τύπους  χρησιμοποίησε

----------


## draco1

Μήπως να το ξανασκεφτεις να διαλέξεις κάποια άλλη ειδικοτητα ; πάντα φιλικά οι συμβουλές ....  και ας ειναι λίγο ενοχλητικές  :Huh:

----------


## Dbnn

> καλησπερα αν λύση κάποιος την άσκηση θα βοηθήσει να καταλάβω  τον τρόπο και ποιους  τύπους  χρησιμοποίησε



Γιατί δεν το λες κατευθείαν? "Λύστε μου την άσκηση".... Πιο τίμιο το βλέπω έτσι....

----------


## johnnkast

Καλα ρε;...δεν ντρεπεστε λιγακι;;....Τι σας ζητησε ρε ο ανθρωπος;;....
Να του λυσετε μια ασκηση !!!!...τοσο δυσκολο ειναι δηλαδης;;;

Φιλε #kerkyreos2 ...Αυριο θα ρωτησω τον Χασαν τον Αλβανο που ερχεται και μου αρμεγει τα προβατα στο μαντρι..
Εχει σπουδασει στο μεγαλο Πανεπιστημιο του Ελμπασαν ...δεν ξερω τι ακριβως...παντως αρμεγει πολυ καλα τις γιδες και καμια φορα τις μαρκελεβει χωρις να τον κλωτσανε...μιλαμε για διανοια!!!!

----------


## moutoulos

Πέτρο εδώ δεν είμαστε φροντιστήριο. Και ούτε μας πληρώνεις για να σου λύνουμε τις ασκήσεις.

Σκοπός του εδώ Forum είναι:
Να βοηθάμε όπου *εσύ* "κολλήσεις". Αν δεν κολλήσεις πουθενά, δυο περιπτώσεις είναι πιθανές:

Ή θα το είχες απαντήσει/λύσει μόνος σουή δεν ξέρεις/καταλαβαίνεις τίποτα (αυτό που ισχύει). 
  Οπότε ?. Τι νόημα θα είχε να νοιώσεις μια φορά "ηλεκτρονικός"?. Ίσα για τις εξετάσεις ?.

Και εδώ μια απο τα ίδια.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...086#post770086

Τουλάχιστον πάνω γράψε το όνομα αυτού που θα στο λύσει, και οχι το δικό σου. Έχουμε γεμίσει 
με αμόρφωτους πτυχιούχους. Και οι "αμόρφωτοι" που θα έπρεπε να έχουν πτυχίο ... δεν έχουν.

hlektronika.gr.jpg

Πάντως είσαι συνειδητοποιημένος, γιατί βλέπω μια φωτό σου στο FaceBook ... είναι αυτή. Σαν να το ξέρεις.

10425172_241725612690684_7578558240442473197_n.jpg

----------

FILMAN (10-06-16)

----------


## Fire Doger

> Πάντως είσαι συνειδητοποιημένος, γιατί *βλέπω μια φωτό σου στο FaceBook* ... είναι αυτή. Σαν να το ξέρεις.



 :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared: 
Ο μεγάλος αδερφός μας παρακολουθεί!

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι ... βασικά παρακολουθώ για κωδικούς σε κάνα ξεχασμένο ΙΒΑΝ, 
προκειμένου να μεταφέρω το υπόλοιπό του, στον λογαριασμό μου ...

----------


## kerkureos2

Greg @@@@γιοτου (moutoulos) και εγώ ξέρω ποιος είσαι και τι κάνεις και αν θες το IBAN έλα να το πάρεις.. Αν δεν έχεις σκοπό να βοηθήσεις μην απαντάς στην  ερώτηση μου.. Βλέπω ότι ζηλεύεις που θα πάρω πτυχίο.. Και το βγάζεις με μίσος σε μια απορία που είχα βλέπεις δεν είμαστε όλοι ηλεκρονικαρες σαν και εσένα και να πουλάμε πλακέτες στο ebay... Φιλικά ΠΕΤΡΟΣ....

----------


## SV1JRT

> Greg @@@@γιοτου (moutoulos) και εγώ ξέρω ποιος είσαι και τι κάνεις και αν θες το IBAN έλα να το πάρεις.. Αν δεν έχεις σκοπό να βοηθήσεις μην απαντάς στην  ερώτηση μου.. *Βλέπω ότι ζηλεύεις που θα πάρω πτυχίο..* Και το βγάζεις με μίσος σε μια απορία που είχα βλέπεις δεν είμαστε όλοι ηλεκρονικαρες σαν και εσένα και να πουλάμε πλακέτες στο ebay... Φιλικά ΠΕΤΡΟΣ....



Καλάααααα.... Πάρε το πρώτα το πτυχίο και μετά πες μας και ζηλιάρηδες και ότι άλλο σ' αρέσει !!!!

.

----------


## kerkureos2

Καλός το παλιό.. Δώσε και εσύ βοήθεια για την απορία μου.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Καλός το παλιό.. Δώσε και εσύ βοήθεια για την απορία μου.



Γειά σου Κερκουρέος στο τετράγωνο - Τζάκ.
Οι δωρεάν λύσεις μαθημάτων μου τελείωσαν.
Μπορείς να ρωτήσεις τον καθηγητή σου.

.

----------


## moutoulos

> Greg @@@@γιοτου (moutoulos) και εγώ ξέρω ποιος είσαι και τι κάνεις και αν θες το IBAN έλα να το πάρεις.. Αν δεν έχεις σκοπό να βοηθήσεις μην απαντάς στην  ερώτηση μου.. 
> Βλέπω ότι ζηλεύεις που θα πάρω πτυχίο.. Και το βγάζεις με μίσος σε μια απορία που είχα βλέπεις δεν είμαστε όλοι ηλεκρονικαρες σαν και εσένα και να πουλάμε πλακέτες στο ebay... 
> Φιλικά ΠΕΤΡΟΣ....



Αγαπητέ Πέτρο ... εγώ δεν κρύφτηκα ποτέ και απο κανέναν. Απλά δεν έχω λόγο. Εξάλλου το όνομά μου φαίνεται "δίπλα" 
στις λεπτομέρειες χρήστη. Πέρα απο αυτό αν πατήσεις "*moutoulos*" θα σου βγάλει η Google ... σχεδόν τα παντα.

Και για να βάζουμε τα πράγματα στη  θέση τους. Το αν θα σου απαντήσω ή οχι στην ερώτησή σου, έχω κάθε δικαίωμα
 να το κάνω μιας και είμαι συντονιστής. Ασφαλώς και θέλω να βοηθήσω. Πότε όμως ?. Όταν βλέπω άτομο/α που έχουν 
απορίες πάνω στην εργασία. Εσύ δεν είχες καμιά απορία. Είχες μόνο απαίτηση να την λύσουμε. Αν μας έλεγες έχω φτάσει 
εδώ ... αλλά παρακάτω κολλάω, τι να κάνω ?, ... να ξέρεις θα έπαιρνες απο πολλούς βοήθεια. Δηλαδή σε βοήθησαν όλοι οι 
άλλοι, και δεν βοήθησα εγώ ?. Βοηθάμε πάντα αυτούς που θέλουν να μάθουν. Οι Copy/Pastάδες δεν έχουν θέση ...

Σου έγραψα οτι έχουμε γεμίσει με αμόρφωτους πτυχιούχους, και επαγγελματίες χωρίς πτυχίο. Το λογικό δηλαδή σπανίζει
 (πτυχιούχος επαγγελματίας). Οκ υπερβάλω λίγο, αλλά ισχύει ...

Πέτρο τώρα στα (σχεδόν) 50 μου, δεν ζηλεύω τίποτα. Έχω αυτά που χρειάζομαι. Γενικά αρκούμαι ... στα λίγα και καλά.
Πάρε εσύ το πτυχίο σου αξιοκρατικά (αν δεν το πήρες), και εγω θα χαρώ περισσότερο. Οχι δεν ζηλεύω. Που και που ναι
ζηλεύω μια αμυγδάλου σοκολάτα μεγάλη να την φάω όλη ... αλλά δεν κάνει. Δεν είμαι εριστικός ... αλήθεια σου λεω.

Ηλεκτρονικός ... δεν ξέρω, είμαι σε κάποιο βαθμό, αλλά ο καθένας στο κομμάτι του. Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος βαθμός ή
κλίμακα για να κατατάξω τον εαυτό μου. Είμαι όσο θα ήθελα να είμαι, και να φτιάχνω αυτά που θέλω. Το να πουλάω
PCB στο eBay, δεν ξέρω γιατί είναι απαραίτητα κακό. Όλοι το γνωρίζουν ...


Να'σαι καλά
Φιλικά
Γρηγόρης

----------


## nick1974

> μπορεί κάποιος να απαντήσει



ναι, αλλα θα σου στοιχισει 3.70 ευρω (τοσο ειναι η ελαχιστη διαδρομη ταξι)
συνηθως τα ξερουν ολα οποτε δε χανεις τιποτα να δοκιμασεις.
Και ισως μαθεις και μυστικα του πραγματικου επαγγελματος που θα ακολουθησεις αν παρεις πτυχιο ετσι

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

> Greg @@@@γιοτου (moutoulos) και εγώ ξέρω ποιος είσαι και τι κάνεις και αν θες το IBAN έλα να το πάρεις.. Αν δεν έχεις σκοπό να βοηθήσεις μην απαντάς στην  ερώτηση μου.. Βλέπω ότι ζηλεύεις που θα πάρω πτυχίο.. Και το βγάζεις με μίσος σε μια απορία που είχα βλέπεις δεν είμαστε όλοι ηλεκρονικαρες σαν και εσένα και να πουλάμε πλακέτες στο ebay... Φιλικά ΠΕΤΡΟΣ....



απαντάς μετά από δυόμιση χρόνια και υποθέτω ότι ...
σου πήρε δυόμιση χρόνια να μάθεις ποιος είναι ο moutoulos? 
γιατί δεν πάταγες την υπογραφή του να τα μάθεις σε 2 λεπτά?  :Biggrin: 






> Καλός το παλιό.. Δώσε και εσύ βοήθεια για την απορία μου.



να υποθέσω ότι δεν την έχεις λύσει ακόμα την άσκηση και ρωτάς ξανά? 

πτυχίο στα 50?

----------


## elektronio

> Καλός το παλιό.. Δώσε και εσύ βοήθεια για την απορία μου.



Πέρασαν 2,5 χρόνια, δεν την έλυσες ακόμη;

----------


## Nemmesis

> Greg @@@@γιοτου (moutoulos) και εγώ ξέρω ποιος είσαι και τι κάνεις και αν θες το IBAN έλα να το πάρεις.. Αν δεν έχεις σκοπό να βοηθήσεις μην απαντάς στην  ερώτηση μου.. Βλέπω ότι ζηλεύεις που θα πάρω πτυχίο.. Και το βγάζεις με μίσος σε μια απορία που είχα βλέπεις δεν είμαστε όλοι ηλεκρονικαρες σαν και εσένα και να πουλάμε πλακέτες στο ebay... Φιλικά ΠΕΤΡΟΣ....



αγόρι μου τι πρόβλημα έχεις και ήρθες μετά από 3 χρόνια να απαντήσεις με τόση χολή ??? άσε που μας επιβεβαίωσες πως δεν πήρες ακόμα πτυχίο... έπεσε η ίδια άσκηση και κόπηκες πάλι??

----------


## Apostolh

> Καλός το παλιό.. Δώσε και εσύ βοήθεια για την απορία μου.



Καλησπέρα με τα λίγα που ξέρω είναι να σου πω ότι είναι ενισχυτής τάξης Β αν το γράψεις στο Google θα σου βγάλει πολλά!

----------


## kerkureos2

Καλώς τα παιδιά είστε μια ομάδα με άτομα που δεν βοηθάτε κανένα πασάρετε και καλά πατέντες που φτιάχνουν ακόμα και παιδάκια με μια απλή αναζήτησή στο google . Το πτυχίο το έχω πάρει για όποιον ενδιαφέρετε    .. όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω ήθελα μια βοήθεια αλλά έκανα λάθος δεν βοηθάτε γιατί δεν ξέρετε ένα μάτσο κομπλεξικοί κρίμα για αυτών που έφτιαξε την σελίδα και την χρησιμοποιείται για να κάνετε φιγούρα ...Κερκυραίος ψάχνει γατάκια για ανάδειξη πατέντας από Ινδούς ....

----------


## kioan

> ...δεν βοηθάτε γιατί δεν ξέρετε ένα μάτσο κομπλεξικοί κρίμα για αυτών που έφτιαξε την σελίδα και την χρησιμοποιείται για να κάνετε φιγούρα...



Την πρώτη φορά σου πήρε 2,5 χρόνια για να μπεις να τσακωθείς επειδή δε σου δώσανε έτοιμη τη λύση σε μία άσκηση της οποίας δεν κατανοούσες ούτε την εκφώνηση. 
Τώρα μεσολάβησαν μόλις 10 μήνες για να ξαναμπείς και να επιτεθείς στους πάντες.


Πέμπτη, 2 Δεκεμβρίου 2021. Σημείωσε την ημερομηνία. Τα ξαναλέμε τότε.  :Bye:

----------

